# Who believes in Karma?



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi all... Just been sitting here thinking about karma. Do you believe in karma? What good karma quotes do you know? eg...... Do unto others etc.

Here's some I found:

My karma ran over your dogma. Author Unknown (Sorry couldn't resist this one. lol)

Live a good and honorable life. Then, when you are older you can look back and enjoy it a second time. Dalai Lama

Karma moves in two directions. If we act virtuously, the seed we plant will result in happiness. If we act nonvirtuously, suffering results. Sakyong Mipham 

Any actual stories to tell?

cheers

Joy 


​


----------



## glassless_mind (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe in karma, but I think it's misinterpreted by a lot of people. Many people seem to say "karma will get (insert person here)*. To say that, and to wish that karma will get someone, is actually bringing bad karma on yourself. In order to truly believe in it, you have to just accept that whatever will happen will happen, and that each person will get their karma in due course.


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL,...Joy I have not heard the Karma/Dogma one before, nice


----------



## saximus (Jul 21, 2011)

glassless_mind said:


> I believe in karma, but I think it's misinterpreted by a lot of people. Many people seem to say "karma will get (insert person here)*. To say that, and to wish that karma will get someone, is actually bringing bad karma on yourself. In order to truly believe in it, you have to just accept that whatever will happen will happen, and that each person will get their karma in due course.


So in other words stuff will happen in life... That doesn't sound all that philosophical to me.

I don't believe in Karma as in some mystical force but obviously if you are a good person to people then people will be nice to you. People shouldn't need to fear some sort of supernatural vengeance to just be good to one another


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Never trust anyone who wants what you've got. Friend or no, envy is an overwhelming e*

Hey There Joy.... Karma is a good thing that is out of our control.... He who does wrong in life will eventually be wronged in return ..... What goes around most definitely comes around.... every dog has his day... watch out ....



Never trust anyone who wants what you've got. Friend or no, envy is an overwhelming emotion.
Eubie Blake


For every good reason there is to lie, there is a better reason to tell the truth.
Bo Bennett

In this world it is not what we take up, but what we give up, that makes us rich.
Henry Ward Beecher


The toughest thing about success is that you've got to keep on being a success.
Irving Berlin

A successful man is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks others have thrown at him.
David Brinkley


Trust your hunches. They're usually based on facts filed away just below the conscious level.
Joyce Brothers

You can't trust anybody with power.
Newt Gingrich

A man who trusts nobody is apt to be the kind of man nobody trusts.
Harold MacMillan


----------



## jack (Jul 21, 2011)

karma? the modified western version a la galations, "reap what you sow" or the buddhist version or the hindu one?
whether there is a entity presiding over the concept or not it is all a bit bollocks in my opinion, but certainly a unifying human idea in its essence that crops up in most of the religious texts on my bookshelf (except arguably in dianetics (scientology), but that's another story)


----------



## Smithers (Jul 21, 2011)

saximus said:


> So in other words stuff will happen in life... That doesn't sound all that philosophical to me.
> 
> I don't believe in Karma as in some mystical force but obviously if you are a good person to people then people will be nice to you.



I agree there Sax, Positives bring more positives in life from all aspects, hating and being down on stuff is usually a reflection and reaction they are suffering in some way even if they are not aware of it.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 21, 2011)

I honestly think that whatever you give out to the universe you get back and if you do good to others then good comes back to you in abundance........ 
That's the way I've always lived my life anyway, and it works.
I also know other people who've done some really horrible things in their lifetime and have reaped what they sowed so to speak...... Co-incidence? Maybe? Karma? Maybe? I don't know....... all I know is that it happened..... they hurt people and they ended up in a bad way down the track.... I've seen it happen a few times now and can't explain it... Karma/Co-incidence? Who knows.
cheers
Joy


----------



## Squinty (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe in karma points. The more good things you do the more points you have when you need some good karma. Currently everyone I know is in negative karma points. Used them all up on my step sister. But she is still alive so it's worth it!! (I'm not crazy. She had an anurysm and nearly passed away.)


----------



## D3pro (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm not the superstitious type... but I do believe in the good old "treat people how you want to be treated"... Oh and also "don't get mad, get even"


----------



## Bradchip (Jul 21, 2011)

Nah, I don't believe in karma. 

Karma is coincidence, and basically confirmation bias. 

I don't believe in it because bad things happen to good people all the time (unfortunately)


----------



## jack (Jul 21, 2011)

the problem with karma is it requires someone keeping score, or alternatively an idea that bad deeds and thoughts attract some sort if negative stain (black tar if you will) that sticks to you and perhaps attracts more of the same....
pffft, past my bedtime, i think i'll stick with saximus- be good to others and probability suggests they'll be nice to you.

on a tangent to current discourse, my mag turned up today Joy, ta muchly.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 21, 2011)

Squinty, I'm so glad that your sister is ok. 

D3pro........ I like your thinking! lol

Bradchip..... I know what you mean about bad things happening to good people. It's horrible when that happens.

Deb....... You found some fabulous quotes...... love them!

cheers, Joy


----------



## Australis (Jul 21, 2011)

No i don't believe in Karma or the flying spaghetti monster..



Squinty said:


> I believe in karma points. The more good things you do the more points you have when you need some good karma. Currently everyone I know is in negative karma points. Used them all up on my step sister. But she is still alive so it's worth it!! (I'm not crazy. She had an anurysm and nearly passed away.)



So no mainstream medical treatment was sort for the aneurysm?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe in karma-sutra


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 21, 2011)

jack said:


> the problem with karma is it requires someone keeping score, or alternatively an idea that bad deeds and thoughts attract some sort if negative stain (black tar if you will) that sticks to you and perhaps attracts more of the same....
> pffft, past my bedtime, i think i'll stick with saximus- be good to others and probability suggests they'll be nice to you.
> 
> on a tangent to current discourse, my mag turned up today Joy, ta muchly.



You're very welcome Jack. Hope you enjoy it..... Glad we got that sorted out.


----------



## Travisty (Jul 21, 2011)

Do good things and good things happen - Earl Hickey


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 22, 2011)

Karma..... I have always believed in what goes around comes around threefold, this has been mine belief forever. Unfortunately for me somewhere along the way I must have been absolutely down and out plain nasty to some-one somewhere???? Cause right now Karma is an outright Biatch!!!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Something we made up to deal with crap that happens. 
We get bad hands in life. Play the next game.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't believe in karma. I see people that are absolute jerks getting ahead in life and good people struggling. 

I think the people that believe that good things are happening because of the way they have acted in life are optimists who find the positives in everything. I know a lot of people that look at the glass half full, even when I scratch my head, thankful that I'm not in that persons situation. 

I'm a bit of a cynic and a misanthrope, not in regards to all people, but the way the world is frustrates me. It seems like there's no such thing as loyalty anymore, which is something I pride myself on.... 

I don't believe "karma" will dole out anything bad to wrong doers, but I do believe in an eye for an eye, dishing out your own little bit of karma on people who truly deserve it.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'd rather be a cut throat and win. 
Sure it isolates you. But you end up being the best you can be.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

Snakeluvver2 said:


> I'd rather be a cut throat and win.
> Sure it isolates you. But you end up being the best you can be.



Only way to be if you want to take advantage of capitalism


----------



## Em1986 (Jul 22, 2011)

Joy, bad things happen to the best of people all the time but it makes us stronger and have a tougher 'shell' to crack the next time it happens (if it does happen again).

Maybe those that seem rich in possessions and 'good luck' that don't deserve to have it all lack something else in life that we don't see. Sometimes there can be things under the surface and they end up being worse off than the good person that has 'bad luck'.

People that have little cherish what they have and the struggles they go through make them stronger. They learn from their past experiences, work towards their goals and enjoy it so much more when they achieve them. They deserve everything they have and their hard work, effort, and struggles along the way were worth it to have an honest result.

People that recieve or steal their 'riches' will never know what it is like to truely earn something or truely earn the right to say it is their own. They do not learn what it is like to work towards goals and can never whole-hearedly enjoy the riches they steal from others. They don't learn to do things for themselves and constantly rely on others.


Who is truely better off, those that have 'bad luck' or those that have 'good luck' and are handed everything or steal it from others?

I know where i would rather be


----------



## kawasakirider (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm.... He who dies with the most toys wins, lol. Don't get me wrong, I don't advocate stealing, but you're only here once and spending your whole time on struggle street means you miss out on plenty of opportunities.Do it once, do it right.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Try explain Karma to millions in Africa who are born into suffering, live their lives suffering and die suffering for no other reason than the country they are born into. Oh! hang on they must of wronged in a past life.

Nice to think here in the lucky country all you have to do is help a little old lady across the road and you'll reap karma's rewards


----------



## slim6y (Jul 22, 2011)

_It's not getting what you want, but wanting what you've got_ - Author Sheryl Crowe...

Personally... Saximus couldn't have said it better - spot on bro!!!


----------



## Squinty (Jul 22, 2011)

Australis said:


> No i don't believe in Karma or the flying spaghetti monster..So no mainstream medical treatment was sort for the aneurysm?


She had an unknown AVM rupture on the 10th of May, they operated for 7 hours and couldn't stop the bleeding. Stayed in coma for 3 days with no improvement. Docs said no hope left. Turned off life support systems, signed a DNR and organ donation form. 3 hours later she was still hanging in there. Had MRI and bleeding had stopped. They operated and put back in coma. Went home last week with no major issues except her eyesight is a bit blurry and left side lags a bit. But they think it will all return in the next 3 months. We have no karma points left. So I have been helping old lady's cross the road and letting people in traffic left right and centre. Hahaha


----------



## marcmarc (Jul 22, 2011)

Good or bad luck is certainly a matter of opinion or attitude. What can seem like a horrible thing to happen to one could be nothing to someone else. Same goes for good stuff. 

Just do good things for the sake of it and not for any motivation of a reward of some description, or to make up for a "bad". There is only one person that is keeping score of your good/bad quota and that is you.


----------



## Australis (Jul 22, 2011)

@ Squinty
Well think i might just agree to disagree on Karma.
Anyways, i hope your sister recovers and pulls through it all.


----------



## shellfisch (Jul 22, 2011)

I sincerely hope there is such a thing as Karma. And if there is, I hope I have a ringside seat 

And if Karma needs a hand, my hand is up


----------



## Jen (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm Pagan, so I believe in Karma. And I'm stealing the Karma/Dogma quote


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 22, 2011)

isn't karma buddhist?


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 22, 2011)

Karma is a myth does not exist even though it is good to help others


----------



## CrystalMoon (Jul 22, 2011)

I find this really interesting, the different views people have.... I am a solitary wiccan so I say what goes around comes back by 3....but Karma is similar in concept. I know there are the sceptics and we all believe what we are comfy with I spose.... I could argue till I am blue in the face with some of the differing comments on here, but truthfully I would be wasting mine breath cause we all have unique and different ideas and mind sets. I am at peace(although not impressed at the moment)with believing what I do whether it is incorrect or wrong for others, makes no never mind cause it is right for Meeeee  It is not my place to judge or agressively impart my views... I just paddle mine own canoe 
Crystal x


----------



## Bel03 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sometimes i wish i could drive the karma bus


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Whether karma is or isn't I don't know, no one knows. "Believing" in karma is what matters. It's like a religion, people who believe in God are terrified that bad things will come to them if they do wrong, so they "try" (sometimes pretend) to do as little wrong as they can throughout their life. That's good! 
I am trying, (sometimes pretending) to be good without God or karma and it works for me. I don't care if I go through the pearly gates or to hell when my time is up because I don't believe in either. I just live my life happily and best I can. My life is rich and exciting enough without those fictitious trimmings.


----------



## AirCooled (Jul 22, 2011)

Karma has nothing to do with punishment and reward. It exists to teach us responsibility for our own path of life.As human beings we all want to be happy and free from misery.We have learned that the key to happiness is inner peace.The greatest obstacles to inner peace are disturbing emotions such as anger and attachment, fear and suspicion,while love and compassion, a sense of universal responsibility are the sources of peace and happiness.Live a good and honorable life. Then, when you're older you can look back and enjoy it a second time.Dalai Lama Watch your thoughts, for they become words. Watch your words, for they become actions. Watch your actions, for they become habits. Watch your habits, for they become character. Watch your character, for it becomes your destiny.You come from nothing - you're going back to nothing.What have you lost? Nothing!


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Gee, I couldn't put it better. It's just bloody amazing! Can I catch up on what I missed out on in my life?
Man, you should write it up and publish it .... that is, if it's you original.


----------



## Snowman (Jul 22, 2011)

There is some truth to the what goes around comes around. I've often helped people out with the occasional free of charge electrical work. And as a result I've also received a lot of mates rates. Often from people I haven't helped too. Helping others often results in people wanting to help you. It's no mysterious force, just human nature. Be an **** and you will find people treat you like one in return. (just look at the relationship I have with steve1  )


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Snowman, it makes a perfect sense, you you're nice to people and give rather than take, the ones on the receiving side will appreciate your generosity and attitude. Whether some good will come to you as a result of that is questionable. No matter what you do, there will be still some bastard that will try to rip you off or do some harm for a totally unexplainable reason.
I call it chance rather that karma. But .... that's just me.

There are people who *need* to believe in karma and there are those that can live without even thinking about it (just like religion).


----------



## Wally (Jul 22, 2011)

Imaginary sky fairies.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

Wally76 said:


> Imaginary sky fairies.



No, no, man, it's too simple! Try to lift your spirits, you will see deeper into it.


----------



## Wally (Jul 22, 2011)

It's Friday Michael and my spirits are lifted, all the way to my lips.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Snowman said:


> There is some truth to the what goes around comes around. I've often helped people out with the occasional free of charge electrical work. And as a result I've also received a lot of mates rates. Often from people I haven't helped too. Helping others often results in people wanting to help you. It's no mysterious force, just human nature. Be an **** and you will find people treat you like one in return. (just look at the relationship I have with steve1  )



What relationship? You are an invisible character typing arbitrary crap that appears on my computer screen, for all I know you don't even exist in my realm. Maybe you are Karma? coming and biting me in the **** for the arbitrary crap I vomit on your computer screen. 
Maybe I'll attend a WAHS meeting just to reasure myself that I don't suffer from delusions


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Jul 22, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Snowman, it makes a perfect sense, you you're nice to people and give rather than take, the ones on the receiving side will appreciate your generosity and attitude. Whether some good will come to you as a result of that is questionable. No matter what you do, there will be still some bastard that will try to rip you off or do some harm for a totally unexplainable reason.).



I couldn't have said it better myself Michael. Sounds just like my life at the moment.
cheers
Joy


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

I have mixed feelings about karma.....

Today i was following behind a dual cab 4wd going straight through an intersection. I noticed a little old red Daihatsu Charade turning right in the intersection. She started to move and my heart jumped... sure enough, she couldnt see and took a stab at getting through. Smack right into the 4wd. her car took all the impact on the drivers side. I was first to her. Blood pouring down her face from a gash on her nose. I found something in her car to help with the bleeding... and took her younger sister (driver was about 18 sister was about 13) to the side of the road to calm her....

Anyway.. after helping for about an hour until the ambos got the driver out i headed off to pickup my youngest son from the grandparents who had to get him from Kinder because i was late for obvious reasons. After i started driving off down the rd i thought id give them a quick call to say i was on my way. Literally had just put the phone to my ear to hear if it had started ringing and sure enough... pulled over by the cops and fined. 

As i said to the cop who issued the fine, i totally understand. I strongly believe if you do the wrong thing then you cant complain about the consequences, but sure sucks!!!


----------



## Snowman (Jul 22, 2011)

steve1 said:


> What relationship? You are an invisible character typing arbitrary crap that appears on my computer screen, for all I know you don't even exist in my realm. Maybe you are Karma? coming and biting me in the **** for the arbitrary crap I vomit on your computer screen.
> Maybe I'll attend a WAHS meeting just to reasure myself that I don't suffer from delusions



If the realm is the same as the matrix then I exist  

I don't make it to every WAHS gathering... so maybe you will never know? 

'Till then I guess we just keep flinging feces at each others computer screens. (takes skat guide off the shelf). :lol:



Waterrat said:


> Snowman, it makes a perfect sense, you you're nice to people and give rather than take, the ones on the receiving side will appreciate your generosity and attitude. Whether some good will come to you as a result of that is questionable. No matter what you do, there will be still some bastard that will try to rip you off or do some harm for a totally unexplainable reason.



Yeah there will always be those people. Guess it all depends how much you let it get to you and how exposed you allow yourself to being ripped off. Someone ran into my Mrs car (when we were still dating) and took off, leaving her with a very smashed in door. From the angle it most likely had to be from the driveway accross the street from her house. But what can you do if you cant prove it. Just move on... I don't think anything bad will happen to the person who did it. But I do believe that walking away from something like that comes at a cost to your character. I'm an argumentative ****, but I pride myself on being generous and honest.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jul 22, 2011)

2 wrongs never makes a right .


----------



## jahan (Jul 22, 2011)

Why would Karma cause grief
to some good people with no
intension of paying them back?
It`s called luck,be it good or bad.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 22, 2011)

This is my karma. I also have a good God looking after me, he doesn't mind my karma.





[/IMG]


----------



## Red-Ink (Jul 22, 2011)

My wife believes in Karma... I do not. She always encourages me to do good things, which I do. On the occasions that she prevents me from doing something bad she always says "they'll get their Karma" to which I retort "How do you know my actions would not be their Karma from a previous offence?... stopping me has just thrown off the Karmic balance of the universe".


----------



## Deb64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> My wife believes in Karma... I do not. She always encourages me to do good things, which I do. On the occasions that she prevents me from doing something bad she always says "they'll get their Karma" to which I retort "How do you know my actions would not be their Karma from a previous offence?... stopping me has just thrown off the Karmic balance of the universe".



I love your thinking..... I believe your wife is very wise in encouraging you to stand back and let a *higher source* be that Karma, Fate, Divine Intervention or whatever you want to call it take control of the situation... But with your line of thinking I have to agree also that *BY GOD IT FEELS GOOD TO GET REVENGE FOR YOURSELF*.....lol either way its a WIN WIN 

Keep the Karma quotes coming... I love them


----------



## mmafan555 (Jul 28, 2011)

Nope don't believe in it...To me this world is incredible random and unpredictable and their is no karma force or any other force that determines anything( other than maybe luck and fate)....I try to be a good person just because I would want people to be nice to me...not because I personally think their is some predetermined force that rewards good people and punishes bad people.


----------

